# All the places you've ever visited



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Edited.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok, I'm guessing you mean large cities. (& also cities; in proportion to the countries pop. that are large) BTW, Welcome to this site. Here is my list:

San Antonio, US
New York City, US
Dallas, US
Houston, US
New Orleans, US
Atlanta, US
Boston, US
Newark, US
Orlando, US
Memphis, US
Hartford, US
Jacksonville, US
Little Rock, US
Denver, US
London, UK
Edinburgh, UK
Birmingham, UK
Coventry, UK
Leeds, UK
Paris, France
Munich, Germany
Mannheim, Germany
Frankfurt Am Main, Germany
Kaiserslautern, Germany
Zurich, Suiss
Zug, Suiss
Venice, Italy
Roma, Italy
Bologna, Italy
Istanbul, Turkey
Adana, Turkey
Konya, Turkey
Antalya, Turkey
Mersin (Icel), Turkey
Seoul, S. Korea
Inchon, S. Korea
Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain (I went there the beginning of this month)
Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
Dharan, Saudi Arabia
Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
Najran, Saudi Arabia
Brugge, Belgium


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I don't know where to draw the line. There are some cities in which I have just been on the plaza in front of the main station or which I had just seen from inside a bus. Also where to draw the line populationwise?


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

Berlin,Germany
Munich,Germany
Cologne,Germany
Frankfurt,Germany
Dortmund,Germany
Stuttgart,Germany
Dresden,Germany
Dusseldorf,Germany
Bochum,Germany
Mainz,Germany
Wiesbaden,Germany
...
Basel,Switzerland
Salzburg,Austria
Prague,Czech Republik
Amsterdam,Netherlands
Rotterdam,Netherlands
Den Haag,Netherlands
Paris,France
Straßburg,France
London,UK
York,UK
Palma de Mallorca,Spain
Tunis,Tunisia
Antalya,Turkey
Alanya,Turkey
Izimir,Turkey
Zakynthos,Greece


----------



## homeandaway (Jan 12, 2007)

Me..Well, 

London, UK - :rock: 
Birmingham, UK - :hm: 
Manchester, UK - :bowtie: 
Brussels, Belgium - :dunno: 
Warsaw, Poland - mg: 
Krakow, Poland - ld: 
Cairo, Egypt - :shocked: 
Giza, Egypt - :ancient: 
Cancun, Mexico - :righton:
New York, USA - :nocrook: 
Paphos, Cyprus - :cheers2: 
Algarve, Portugal - :dunno: 
Marbella, Spain - :dunno: 
Malaga, Spain - :dunno: 
Torremolinus, Spain - :weird: 
Calais, France - :dunno: 
Dusseldorf, Germany - :dunno: 
Lanzarote -  
Madeira - :righton: 
Tenerife - kay: 
Fuerteventura - ?
Ibiza - :dance: 
Majora - :dunno: 
Menorca - :dunno: 

Ive seen the following countries from plane-
Canada
Isreal
Netharlands
Cuba
Ireland

From Alex


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Biddah, I find your lower bound for the population a bit too tight. 

Anyway, I have now drawn a line for myself: I will include cities with population of more than 100.000 and notable smaller ones in which I wandered around a bit. So, stopovers in cities I've actually seen only the immediate area of the station are not included.

Here it is:

In Germany:
Hamburg (logically)
Lübeck
Kiel
Schwerin
Bremen
Berlin
Bochum
Hanover
Stuttgart
Paderborn

Netherlands:
Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Enschede

Denmark:
Copenhagen
Esbjerg

Italy:
Padova
Verona
Venice
Pisa
Palermo

Spain:
Valencia
Barcelona
Castellón de la Plana
Peniscola

Turkey:
Istanbul

UK:
London

Poland:
Warsaw

Czech Repuplic:
Prague

In Sweden:
Växjö

already booked for end of March:
Ljubljana (Slovenia) through transfer in Zagreb (Croatia)


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

My list ISN'T very extense, but let's go (*500,000 <*):

Porto Alegre, Brazil
Joinville, Brazil
Curitiba, Brazil
São Paulo, Brazil
João Pessoa, Brazil
Natal, Brazil

New York City, USA
Orlando, USA
Las Vegas, USA
Los Angeles, USA
San Francisco, USA

Toronto, Canada
Ottawa, Canada
Montréal, Canada
Québec City, Canada

Buenos Aires, Argentina

Montevideo, Uruguay

_In 4 weeks:
Lisbon, Portugal
Madrid, Spain
Rome, Italy
Florence, Italy_


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)

I cant remember all of them...

Brazil

Alegrete
Uruguaiana
Pelotas
Gramado
Canela
Petropolis
Santa Maria
Torres
Xangri-la
Capão
Torres
Chui
Santa do Livramento
Cacequi
Laguna
Florianopolis
Criciuma
Garopaba
São Paulo
Ribeirão Preto
Araçatuba
Rio de Janeiro
Buzios
Angra dos Reis
Petropolis
Salvador

Uruguay

Punta del Este (Maldonado)
Chuí
Montevideo
Artigas

Argentina

Buenos Aires

Mexico

Cancun

USA

New York
Miami
Orlando
Fort Laud

Europe

Dublin
Galway
Cork
Killarney
Donegal
Athlone
Cashel
Bray
Belfast
London
Lisbon
Oporto
Evora
Lagos
Seville
Granada
Madrid
Barcelona
Girona
Figueres
Paris
Strasburg
Nice
Cannes
Genova
Milano
Como
Venice
Roma
Firenze
Napoli
Brindise
Bologna
Torino
Ancona
Bressanone
Athens
Chania
Hiraklio
Santorini
Patras 
Berlim
Munchen
Rotenburg?
Hamburg
Prague
Budapest
Stockholm
Copenhagen
Amsterdam
Brussels
Salsburg
Vienna


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Switzerland - everything, I am living here :lol:

I only count cities that I spent at least a full day or a night

USA:
NYC
Boston-Cambridge
San Antonio
Austin
Brownsville
Childress
Amarillo
Big Bend NP

Mexico:
Matamoros

Argentina:
Iguazu Falls

Brazil:
Ubatuba
Parati
Rio
Caxambu
São João del Rei
Tiradentes
Congonhas
Ouro Preto
Mariana
Franca
Sao Paulo
Itu
Itanhaem
Peruibe
Serra Negra
Blumenau
Curitiba
Paranagua
Foz de Iguaçu
Florianopolis
Porto Alegre
Canela
Gramado

Indonesia:
Bali (nearly everywhere)
Gili Islands, Lombok
Yogyakara
Bromo Volcano
Ujung Pandang (Makassar)
Rantepao
Pare Pare
Makale
Toba Lake
Kutacane
Bohorok
Medan

Malaysia:
Kuala Lumpur

Madagascar:
Antananarivo
Ambatondrazaka and lake
Moramanga and nearby Lake
Antsiranana
Fort Dauphin
Perinet
Montagne d'Ambre and Tsingis

Algeria:
Algiers
Bejaia
Tizi Ouzou
Tikjda
Bouira
Djurdjura
Beni-Yenni

Russia:
Moscow

Scandinavia:
every city more than 50'000 and innumerous towns from Langeland to Vadso 

Austria:
Kirchberg
Kitzbühl
Salzburg

Slovenia:
Ljibliana
Bled
Koper
Postoja
Triglav
Prian

Portugal:
Lisboa
Sintra
Queluz

Spain:
Granada
Malaga
Ronda
Coin
Marbella
Alicante
Ebro Delta
Barcelona
Figueras
Valencia
Denia
Lanzarote
Fuerteventura
Zaragoza
Montserrat

Italy:
Meran
Bologna
Domodossola
Siena
Venezia
Roma
Sutri
Assisi
Firenze
Pisa
Verona

Netherlands:
Amsteram
Rotterdam
Den Haag
Utrecht
Appeldorn
Arnhem
Ameland
Dokkum

Ireland:
Dublin
Killarney and Kerry
Galway
Portarlington

Northern Ireland:
Belfast
Giant Causeway

Scotland:
Edingurgh
Glasgow
Inverness
Ullapool
Thurso
Oban
Ayr
Gretna Green
Striling
and dozens of castles and abbies

Wales:
Pembroke
and some cross-country train-trips 

England:
from Dover to Lincoln, from Pencance to Ely... too much 

Greece:
Crete (the whole northeast)
Santorini
Ermoupolis
Athens

France:
From Becancon to Rennes, from Calais to Bordeaux...well... hundreds of towns including Paris, Lyon, Nimes, Albi or Carcassonne

Liechtenstein:
I think every community - it's also not that difficult :lol:

Germany:
Würzburg
München
Mannheim
Wertheim
Konstanz
Hamburg
Kiel
Lübbeck
Köln
Wuppertal
Berlin
Freiburg
Dachau
Rotenburg o.d.T.
...


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ I feel so humiliated! And people here say I've already travelled a lot ahhaha.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Not including Denmark*

*Sweden:*
Helsingborg 
Malmo
Gothenburg 

*Norway:*
Oslo 
Lillehammer 
Lom 
Geilo 

*Germany: *
Burg 
Lübeck 
Grosshansdorf 
Hamburg 
Berlin 

*Switzerland: *
Geneva 
Bern

*Austria:*
Vienna

*France:*
Chamonix 
Annecy 
Paris 
Nice 
Cannes 
St. Tropez 
St. Raphael
Antibes

*Monaco*


*USA: *
San Francisco 
Monteray 
New York City 
Newark
Washington DC 
Santa Crux
San Luis Obispo
Solvang
Santa Barbara
Tampa
St. Petersburg
Jacksonville
Titusville
St. Augustine
Daytona Beach
Miami
Key West,
Ft. Lauderdale
Orlando
Tallahassee, 
Pensacola 
Los Angeles
San Diego
Barstow 
Mobile 
New Orleans
Las Vegas
Boulder City
Carmel
Oakland

*UK:*
London

*Kuwait:*
Kuwait City

*Iraq: *
Al Qurna, 
Basra, 
Al Faw, 
Abu Al Kazim, 
Az Zubayr
Nasiriyah
Al Harta

*Japan: *
Tokyo
Osaka
Kyoto
Yokohama

*Spain: *
Barcelona
Santa Cruz de Tenerife
Los Cristianos


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

schmidt said:


> ^^ I feel so humiliated! And people here say I've already travelled a lot ahhaha.


You live in a huge country the size of Europe without Russia! If you have been in Bahia it's the same as if I say I was in Lisboa :lol: (and I never made it out of the South and Southeast of BR anyway )


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

AUSTRIA (only a very small collection):

Vienna
Graz
Salzburg
Klagenfurt
Innsbruck
Eisenstadt
Linz
Bregenz
St.Pölten
Wr.Neustadt
Krems
Landeck
.....

GERMANY
Berlin
Munich
Potsdam
Passau

SWITZERLAND
Zürich
St.Moritz
Scuols

ITALY
Rome
Venice
Florence
Pisa
Lucca
Arezzo
Siena
Naples
Verona
Bergamo
Brescia
Padova
Udine
Bozen
Meran
Trieste
Genova
La Spezia
Perugia
Orvieto
Assisi
Palermo
Reggio Calabria
Catanzaro
Viareggio
Montepulciano
Pienza
Massa Marittima
Mantova
Cremona
Treviso
Trento
Taormina
Messina
Volterra

SLOVENIA
Ljubljana
Piran
Portoroz
Postojna
Jesenice
Kranjska Gora
Bled

CROATIA
Zagreb
Pula
Rovinj
Split
Trogir

HUNGARY
Budapest

SLOVAKIA
Bratislava
Nitra

CZECH REP.
Prague
Cesky Krumlov
Jihlava

FRANCE
Paris
Nice
Cannes
Menton

SPAIN
Palma de Mallorca
Barcelona

PORTUGAL
Lisbon

UK
London
Portsmouth
Oxford
Guildford
Salisbury
Isle of Wight

IRELAND
Dublin
Cork
Limerick
Kilkenny
Killarney
Kinsale

SWEDEN
Stockholm

NORWAY
Oslo

FINLAND
Helsinki

SAN MARINO
San Marino

MONACO
Monte Carlo

VATICAN
Vatican

GREECE
Mykonos

TURKEY
Istanbul
Izmir
Kusadasi
Ephesos

TUNISIA
Tunis
Sidi Bou Said

SOUTH AFRICA
Johannesburg
Pretoria
Cape Town
Nelspruit

CANADA
Vancouver
Montreal
Quebec
St.John
Halifax
Charlottetown
Whitehorse
Jasper
Banff
Dawson City
Kamloops

USA (very small selection)
Los Angeles
San Francisco
Las Vegas
Miami
Orlando
Atlanta
Honolulu
Seattle
Anchorage
Fairbanks
Portland (two)
Boston
Salt Lake City
Missoula
Idaho Falls
Reno
Key West
Newport, RI
.....

AUSTRALIA
Sydney

NEW ZEALAND
Auckland
Wellington
Christchurch
Dunedin
Queenstown
Oamaru
Fox Glacier
Wanaka
Franz Josef Glacier
.....


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*

- Casablanca
- Rabat
- Marrakech
- Tangier
- El Jadida - Mazagan
- Agadir
- Essaouira - Mogador
- Asilah
- Fez
- Meknes
- Volubilis
- Ifrane
- The Cedar Forest
- The High Atlas Moutains
- Ourika Valley
- Sebta
- Ouarzazate
- Zagora
- Dades Valley
- Roses Valley
- Todra Gorges
- Draa Valley 
- Merzouga
- Errachidia
- Erfoud
- Mohamedia
- Cabo Negro, Restinga, Smir
- Tetouan
- Ouzoud Falls

*France*

- Paris
- Versailles
- Toulouse
- Aix-en-provence

*Turkey*

- Istanbul
- Bursa
- Prince's Islands

*Spain*

- Cadix
- Algesiras
- Marbella
- Benalmadena
- Fuengirola

*USA*

- New York City
- Philadelphia
- Bushkill Falls
- New Jersey
- Pennsylvania
- Atlantic City


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I've only included the cities over 250.000. Overall I've been to 38 countries so far.

AUSTRALIA
Adelaide, Brisbane, Cairns, Canberra, Gold Coast, Melbourne, Newcastle, Sydney, Townsville

AUSTRIA
Salzburg, Vienna

BELGIUM
Antwerp, Brussels

BULGARIA

CANADA
Toronto

CHINA
Beijing, Guangzhou, Guilin, Hangzhou, Hong Kong, Macau, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Suzhou, Xi’an

CROATIA

CZECH REPUBLIC
Prague

DENMARK
Arhus, Copenhagen

EGYPT
Alexandria, Aswan, Cairo, Gize, Luxor

FINLAND
Helsinki

FRANCE
Lyon, Nice, Paris, Strasbourg

GERMANY
Berlin, Bochum, Bonn, Bremen, Cologne, Dortmund, Dresden, Duisburg, Dusseldorf, Essen, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Hanover, Karlsruhe, Munich, Munster, Nuremberg, Stuttgart, Wiesbaden

GREECE
Athens, Heraklion

HUNGARY
Budapest

IRELAND
Dublin

ITALY
Florence, Milan, Rome, Triest, Venice

JAPAN
Hiroshima, Kobe, Kyoto, Nagoya, Osaka, Tokyo, Yokohama

LIECHTENSTEIN

LUXEMBOURG

MALAYSIA
Kuala Lumpur

MEXICO
Acapulco, Guadalajara, Leon, Mexico City, Puebla, Tijuana, Veracruz

MONACO

NETHERLANDS
Amsterdam, Rotterdam, The Hague, Utrecht

POLAND

PORTUGAL
Lisbon

SINGAPORE

SLOVAKIA
Bratislava

SLOVENIA
Ljubljana

SOUTH AFRICA
Bloemfontein, Cape Town, Durban, Johannesburg, Port Elizabeth, Pretoria

SPAIN
Barcelona, Madrid, Palma de Mallorca

SWEDEN
Malmo

SWITZERLAND
Basel, Bern, Geneva, Zurich

THAILAND
Bangkok

TURKEY
Istanbul, Izmir

UNITED KINGDOM
Edinburgh, Glasgow, London

UNITED STATES
Baltimore, Boston, Buffalo, Chicago, Cleveland, Detroit, Las Vegas, Long Beach, Los Angeles, Miami, Milwaukee, New York, Orlando, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Pittsburgh, San Diego, San Francisco, San Jose, Tampa, Washington

VATICAN


Cities and countries I will visit for the first time in 2007:

MOROCCO - Casablanca, Marrakech, Fes, Rabat, Meknes
PERU - Lima, Cuzco, Arequipa
BOLIVIA - La Paz, Sucre, Potosi


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Grosshansdorf


That's an odd destination. This town is neither something special nor directly on a long distance travel route. I guess you have family or friends there?


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Redalinho said:


> *Morocco*
> 
> - Casablanca
> - Rabat
> ...


...I just thought I'd stir the pot a little.


----------



## 3SPIRES (Dec 14, 2006)

*UK*
Coventry:banana: 
Birmingham
Manchester
Liverpool
Sheffield
London
Edinburgh
Glasgow
Dundee
Inverness
Derby
Bristol
Leicester
Nottingham
Leeds
Newcastle
Sunderland
Middlesbrough
Brighton
Ipswich
Norwich
Cardiff
Blackpool
Preston
Northampton
Southampton
Portsmouth
Plymouth
and some more i forgot.

*USA*
Boston
San Diego
LA
Las Vegas:banana: 

*Mexico*
Tijuana

*Spain*
Malaga
San Sebastian

*France*
Paris
and loads of others i forgot

*Czech Rep*
Prague:cheers: 

*Netherlands*
Amsterdam:nocrook: 

*Germany *
Munich:cheers:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I wish we had a map and we could spot the locations everyone's gone. It would be so spotted!


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I've only stayed on NA 

USA: Anchorage,sanfrancisco,LA,denver,jacksonville,orlando,chicago,Indianapolis,louisville,New orleans,baltimore,boston,minneapolis,st.paul, st.louis, las vegas,Newark,albuquerque, NewYork,syrcuse,Bufflo,charlotte,cinncinati,philidelphia,pittsbugh,Providence,charleston(WV and SC), nashville,houston,Seattle,mobile,batonrouge,harrisburg,billings,jackson,knoxville,wilmington,Richmond,Raligh and washington D.C.

Canada: Montreal, toronto, ottawa, vancouver, whitehorse

Mexico: cancun

Pueto rico: san juan

jamaca: kingston


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Over or around 500,000 pop. Italics means I didn't see much of the city or didn't stay for too long (such as a day trip or whatever).

Toronto, Canada
_Montreal, Canada_
Ottawa, Canada
Quebec City, Canada_
Calgary, Canada
Hamilton, Canada

Buffalo, USA_
New York City, USA

_Madrid, Spain_
Granada, Spain
Barcelona, Spain_
Valencia, Spain
Murcia, Spain_

_Catania, Italy
Milan, Italy_
Rome, Italy

_San José, Costa Rica_


----------



## shanju (Jan 16, 2007)

*Japan*
Tokyo

*Taiwan*
Taipei
Kaohsiung

*China*
Wu Han

*Thailand*
Bangkok

*Singapore*

*Indonesia*
Jakarta
Bali
Yogyakarta
Surabaya

*Australia*
Sydney
Melbourne
Brisbane
Gold Coast

*New Zealand*
Auckland
Wellington
Christchurch

*USA*
Boston
New York
Washington
Orlando
San Fransico
Los Angeles
New Orleans
Atlanta


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

40 countries, hundreds of cities, towns and villages, but I cannot remember all of them...
:dunno:


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

*Germany*
only the important cities:

Hanover
Hamburg
Berlin
Munich
Bremen
Oldenburg
Cologne
Bonn
Leipzig
Dresden
Lübeck

and lots of places in rural areas

*Netherlands*

Groningen
Amsterdam
Tilburg
s'Hertogenbosch

*Denmark*

Rønne (Bornholm)
Hirtshals
Frederikshavn
Grenaa

and lots of places in rural areas

*Sweden*

Göteborg
Stockholm
Visby
Södertälje
Gävle
Vadstena
Orsa
Oskarshamn
Nynäshamn
Eskilstuna
Sveg
Jokkmokk
Strömsund
Karesuando
(Östersund)

and lots of places in other rural areas

*Finland*

Enontekiö

*Norway*

Oslo
Mandal
(Kristiansand)
Kirkenes
Honningsvåg
Grense Jakobselv
(Narvik - seen the "skyline")
Lofoten


and lots of places in other rural areas

*Belgium*

Antwerp

*Spain*

Tenerife
Gran Canaria (Las Palmas, Maspalomas)

*Italy*

Meran

*Poland*

Swinoujscie
Miedzyzdroje

*Austria*

Innsbruck

and lots of other small towns or villages in Tyrol...

*USA*

New York City, NY
(incl. Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, The Bronx, Staten Island)

Jersey City, NJ
Newark, NJ
Cold Spring, NY
Garrison, NY
Peekskill, NY


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

leidure daytrips and holidays in the UK- Manchester, London, Windsor, Reading, Maidenhead, Brighton, Cardiff, Swansea, Birmingham, Stoke on Trent (dont ask), Edinburgh, Bristol, Bournemouth, St Ives, Penzance, Mousehole, Newquay, Laugharne, Tenby, Canterbury, Oxford, Cambridge, Bath, Taunton, Perranporth, Arundel, St Albans, Swanage, Eastbourne, Chatham & Gillingham, Guildford, Henley, Brecon.

The World
Paris, Boulogne, Calais, Brussels, Bruges, Amsterdam, Berlin, Munich, Cologne, Geneva, Montreux, Vevey, Lausanne, Lauterbrunnen, Vienna, Zurich, Ronda, Barcelona, Algeciras, Madrid, Venice, Rome, some-place-I-dont-remember-in-central-Italy, Prague, Budapest, Sighisoara, Bucharest, Athens, Preveza, Kastri village, Istanbul, Cairo, Taba, Stockholm, Helsinki, Espoo, Turku, Hameenlinnaa, Talinn, Fez, Tangier, Hong Kong, Shanghai, Beijing, Wenchang, Sanya, Kuala Lumpar, Port Dickson, Melaka, Georgetown, Singapore, Johor Bahru.

If you include plane stopovers - Moscow and Bangkok.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Saudi Arabia: Riyadh, Dhahran
Greece: Athens, Poros, Hydra, Sounio, Egina, Delphi
Italy: Rome, Florence, Pisa, Venice, Verona, Milan
Switzerland: Basle, Zurich
Germany: Munich, Heidelberg, Frankfurt/main,Hamburg, Berlin, Koln
Belgium: Brussels
France: Paris, Versailles
Singapore
Hongkong
USA: Los Angeles, Fresno, Seattle, Las Vegas, Bellingham
Canada: Victoria, Calgary
Philippines, Manila, Cebu, Davao, Zamboanga, Ilo-ilo, Bacolod,Silay,Vigan, Baguio,Catarman, Tagaytay, Batangas, Lucena, Legaspi, Laoag,San Fernando LU & Pam, Angeles, Olongapo/Subic,Cavite, Tumauini, Naga

Stopover: Karachi, Seoul


----------



## pera (Jan 16, 2007)

Sweden (major cities): Stockholm, Gothenburg

Denmark: Copenhagen

Norway: Oslo (airport)

Germany: Berlin, Stuttgart, Tübingen

Netherlands: Amsterdam

France: Paris (with Disneyland)

UK: London

Austria: Vienna

Italy: Rome, Terracina, Milan, Bergamo

Spain: Madrid, Canary Islands :banana: 

Portugal: Lisboa

USA: New York, Boston, Houston

Mexico: Puerto Vallarta, Cozumel

Future trips (I hope): Finland (Turku/Helsinki), Bangkok, San Francisco, Amsterdam (I go there to watch Ajax 1-2 times / year). 

Favourite cities: Vienna, Amsterdam


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Denmark*
All of them

*Sweden*
Malmø
Gothenburg
Stockholm

*Norway*
Bergen
Oslo

*Germany*
Hamburg
Berlin
Munich
Dortmund
Lübeck
Schleswig
Flensburg

*the Netherlands*
Roterdamn
Amsterdam

*France*
Nice
Lyon
Brest
Rennes

*Lichtenstein*
Vaduz

*Italy*
Rome

*Slovenia*
Bratislava

*Czech Republic*
Prague

*Poland*
Krakow
Katowice
Warsaw

*UK*
Leeds
York

*China*
Beijing
Hong Kong
Shenzhen
Guangzhou

*Malawi*
Blantyre
Lilongwe


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

How can you visit Liechtenstein without having been in Switzerland - I mean technically


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

I haven't been into any larger Swiss cities...the same with Austria...that's why


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

*ASIA*
Manila
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Bangkok
Ho Chi Minh
Taipei
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Seoul

*NORTH AMERICA*
Chicago
Detroit
Indianapolis
Louisville
Nashville
Chattanooga
Memphis
Atlanta
Orlando
Tampa
Miami
Jacksonville
Birmingham
Montgomery
New Orleans
Houston
San Antonio
Dallas
Albuquerque
Phoenix
Tucson
Los Angeles
San Francisco
San Diego
Las Vegas
Denver
Oklahoma City
Omaha
Buffalo
Rochester
Pittsburgh
Baltimore
Washington DC
Charlotte
Toronto


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Big cities only...

*US:*
New York, NY
Boston, MA
Philadelphia, PA
Baltimore, MD
Washington, DC
Columbus, OH
Indianapolis, IN
Chicago, IL
Minneapolis, MN
Atlanta, GA

*Canada:*
Toronto, ON
Ottawa, ON
Montreal, QC

*United Kingdom:*
London (stopover)

*United Arab Emirates:*
Dubai
Abu Dhabi
Al Ain
Sharjah

*Oman:*
Muscat

*Djibouti:*
Djibouti

*Somalia:*
Hargeisa
Berbera
Burco
Bossasso


----------



## derek5 (Oct 18, 2006)

mine...not very extensive...

US
San Diego, CA (obviously)
Los Angeles, CA
San Jose, CA
San Francisco, CA
Sacramento, CA
Las Vegas, NV
Phoenix, AZ
Miami, FL
Orlando, FL
Tampa/St. Petersburg, FL
Charlotte, NC
Washington, D.C.
Philadelphia, PA
Pittsburgh, PA
Buffalo, NY
New York, NY
Chicago, IL
Cleveland, OH
Cincinnati, OH
Dallas, TX
Houston, TX
Atlanta, GA
Indianapolis, IN
Boston, MA
Denver, CO
Minneapolis, MN

Canada
Toronto
Montreal
Quebec
Calgary
Edmenton

Mexico
Tijuana
Cabo San Lucas
Mexico City
Cancun

Caribbean (not sure if these count...)
Kingston, Jamaica
Nassau, Bahamas
George Town, Cayman Islands
Bridgetown, Barbados

i think thats about all...


----------



## fourtwenty (Jan 16, 2007)

Would take a long time and a list no-one would be too bothered with seeing, but these are the countries- most of which I have done a lot of travelling through so have seen most of the big cities in each:

UK
Ireland
France
Belgium
Netherlands
Switzerland
Andora
Spain
Italy
Austria
Croatia
Bosnia
Turkey
USA
Canada
Thailand
Malaysia
Laos
Cambodia
Australia
New Zealand
South Africa


----------



## xylene (Jan 14, 2007)

North America
Houston, Dallas, New Orleans, Chicago, Miami, New York City, Washington DC, Las Vegas, 
Los Angeles, San Diego, San Francisco, Veracruz, San Juan

South America 
Sao Paulo, Rio de Janiero, Belo Horizonte, Montevideo

Europe
London, Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Athens

Africa
Nairobi, Mombasa, Assab

Middle East
Yanbu, Jeddah, Sanaa, Aden

Asia
Tokyo, Manila, Bangkok


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> How can you visit Liechtenstein without having been in Switzerland - I mean technically


Take the road from Feldkirch, Vorarlberg. It works. I did it that way.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

By car, that's true :lol: I always take the train Sargans-Buchs-Feldkirch


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's my list...atleast 100 000 population

Africa

*Nigeria*
Bauchi
Jos
Kaduna
Kano
Katsina
Lafia
Abuja
Ningi

*Sudan*
Khartoum

*Egypt*
Cairo

Asia

not including *Pakistan *( add about 12-15 cities)

*Saudi Arabia*
Jeddah
Riyadh
Madina

*UAE*
dubai
abu dhabi

*Kuwait*
Kuwait city

*Bahrain*
*
Qatar*
Doha
*
Japan *
Tokyo
*
Lebanon*
beirut

Europe
*
England*
london
*
Greece*
Athens
*
Switzerland*
Geneva
Zurich
Bern
and a lot of smaller cities i dont remember the names
*
France*
Paris(inlcuding most of greater paris which are technically different cities)
Grenoble
Lyon
Marseille
Nice
Orange/Avignon
annecy
Aix-en provence
St Etienne
Clermont Ferrand
Dijon
( not a 100 000 cities)
chamonix
vizille
vercours

*Italy*
Rome
Turin
Florence

i plan to go to either germany or spain this summer


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

My major cities:

*Italy*
Rome
Venice
Milan
Genoa
Florence

*France*
Paris
Nice
Lyon
Djon

*Netherlands*
Amsterdam

*Switzerland*
Berne
Lucerne
Lugano
Zurich

*Austria*
Vienna
Salzburg

*Czech Rep*
Prague

*Slovakia*
Bratislava

*Greece*
Athens

*Germany*
Frankfurt

*England*
London
Manchester
Brighton
Huddersfield
Blackpool
Bristol

*Wales*
Cardiff

*Scotland*
Edinburgh
Glasgow
Aberdeen

*Ireland*
Dublin
Cork
Killarney

*Egypt*
Cairo
Luxor

*Israel*
Tel Aviv
Jerusalem
Haifa
Eilat

*Jordan*
Aqaba

*Kenya*
Nairobi
Mombasa

*Zimbabwe*
Harare
Bulawayo

*South Africa*
Johannesburg
Durban
Cape Town
Port Elizabeth
East London
Pietermaritzburg
Pretoria

*Mauritius*
Port Louis

*Brazil*
Sao Paulo
Rio de Janeiro

*Argentina*
Buenos Aires

*USA*
New York
Boston
Washington DC
Louisville
Dallas
Orlando
New Orleans
Las Vegas
San Francisco
Buffalo
Providence

*Canada*
Montreal
Toronto
Quebec City
Saint John


----------



## TORONTOCOPENHAGEN (Sep 12, 2004)

Europe:

Copenhagen
Aarhus
Oslo
Malmö
Amsterdam
London
Paris
Brest
Barcelona
Malaga
Istanbul
Athens
Prague

Middle East:

Bagdad

Asia:

Lahore
Islamabad
Karachi
Amritsar
Siem Reap
Bangkok
Singapore
Kuching
Shenzhen
Guangzhou
Hong Kong

North America:
Toronto
Ottawa
Montreal
Vancouver
Rochester
Buffalo

I am sure I forgot some...but I am in hurry....


----------

